# Physiotherapist (Physical Therapist) moving from South Africa to the US



## Mungo (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all, are there any Physical Therapists from South Africa practicing in the US?

I have moved to the US from South Africa on business, and my wife is coming with me. She is a practicing Physiotherapist in South Africa and got her degree at the University of Pretoria. 
In order to practice here she had to get here degree recognised by either the IERF (International Education Research Foundation) or the FCCPT (Foreign Credentialing Commission on Physical Therapy). 

We went with the IERF because their turn around times were quicker. We have run into a problem now. The University of Pretoria uses an outsourced credentialing company called MIE to prepare any documents and course syllabi for foreign credentialing. 

MIE has been unable to give proper course Syllabi to the IERF and the University won't help us as they say it is MIE's job. We have a paid a lot of money to MIE for these verifications and so we are quite stuck. The IERF has informed us that they can't go further with our application until it receives this detailed course information. 

I'd love to find out if anyone else ran in to this trouble and how they resolved it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mungo (Apr 8, 2013)

Whew lots of viewers but I guess no-one with experience in this area. I'll keep an eye on this thread so if in future anyone happens to stumble across this - please do leave a comment on your experiences.


----------



## tarinac (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi, 

Did you manage to get your wifes degree recognised? We are considering moving to the US and I would appreciate any advice on how to get registered as a Physical Therapist in the US. 

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Foreign Credentialing Commission on Physical Therapy


----------



## tarinac (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you  

Are you a physical therapist? I would like to know hou long the registration process took?


----------



## cmac9887 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello, currently going through similar process, Australian Physio wanting to work in US. 

Can anyone provide any advice on how things pogressed? 

Thanks, 

Colin


----------

